# Garantit iPhone 4



## matiti44 (16 Juillet 2012)

Le bouton supérieur de mon iPhone 4 ne marche plus.

Je l'ai acheté chez SFR en aoute 2011.

Je voudrais savoir si il est possible de le faire échanger dans un Apple Store même si je l'ai acheté chez SFR, et si oui lequel est le mieux a Paris pour le faire.

Y'a t'il des apple Store a Paris qui échange des iPhone 4 avec des 4S (on peut toujours rêver ^^)

Cordialement 

iPhone 4 Blanc 16 GIGA


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Tu peux aller dans un Apple Store, au Genius Bar, porter ton iPhone à réparer.

En fait de réparation, il sera sans doute remplacé par un autre (ils ne s'amusent pas à démonter les iPhone, ils les changent).

Si ton iPhone est encore sous garantie, ça ne te coûtera rien. Sinon, c'est 149 .

Mais en cas d'échange standard, je doute qu'ils te filent un 4S.


----------

